# Looking for Geophagus sp. "Tapajós - Orange Head"



## Dogginfox (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone know where i might be able to find a few of these guys? maybe just something similar. 

thanks, 
Dogginfox


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

I have an adult male I'd sell. Get them in about twice a year. Ken


----------



## acenupe (Feb 22, 2005)

I would like some of the sp. "Tapajos" Red Head, if that is indeed a different species, if it's the same I would like some of those also. I would like to raise up several if you do get them in. Of course Doggin has first dibs.

Thanks


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

They are almost identical to altifrons, expect for the Red head, from the Rio Xingu. I'll get some in the spring (April/May), it's high water right now in Brazil and hard to collect. Ken


----------



## acenupe (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the update Ken. Keep me posted. Sorry for the derail Doggin.

Thanks again


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

You cah get "red heads" from tangledupincichlids.com. I think it is the same thing. I have a group of seven that I got there last fall. Great fish. If you decide to order anything, I may be interested also. We could split the shipping cost.


----------

